# Maximum von Integerwerten



## Sibylle (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

leider funktioniert die Ermittlung des Maximums von 3 Integerwerten nicht

int z1, z2, z3, m;
z1 = 3;
z2 = 5;
z3 = 2;
m = Math.max(z1, z2,  z3);

Wie macht man es denn richtig?

Gruß
Sibylle


----------



## Tomate_Salat (17. Mai 2011)

Ein Blick in die Api verrät dir, dass max nur 2 parameter nimmt  und dir das maximum zurückgibt. Nicht 3.
----
Also musst du erst 2 Werte vergleichen, bekommst davon das Maximum und prüfst das + den 3ten Wert miteinander und du hast die größte Zahl.


----------



## Sibylle (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich danke Dir für Deinen Beitrag.

Meine Zusatzfrage lautet:
Und was mache ich, wenn ich das Maximum von 5000 Werten ermitteln möchte?

Gruß
Sibylle


----------



## The_S (17. Mai 2011)

Eine Schleife.


----------



## Sibylle (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Deinen Beitrag, Die Sache ist verstanden.

Gruß
Sibylle


----------

